# samsung UA-1000 USB

## DaggyStyle

I got this usb adaptor which enables my to grab video, it's samsung UA-1000 USB, does anyone has an clue if it works under gentoo?

p.s. have no gentoo  :Crying or Very sad:  my comp is in intensive care, close encounter of the third kind with water... so I can test it, still if anyone knows, it will be most helpful.

thanks

----------

## bjlockie

I have no idea but a quick search only revealed Win95 drivers and the device is from 2004.

----------

## bjlockie

I have no idea but a quick search only revealed Win95 drivers and the device is from 2004.

----------

## DaggyStyle

yeah, I know but I want to set it up under linux, not windows.

----------

